# Please advise



## The Big Puma (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello there, 

I currently own a 2003 350Z touring edition, and would like some suggestions as to how to go about adding a little umpff to my car. Its a five speed automatic with ZERO modifications. I was wondering if it would be prudent to start modifying it by installing some sort of performance chip to it. I am curious to hear some of your "expert" opinions on this matter. If it is possible please give me name and brands of all parts that you suggest being that I am relatively niave to all the mods available to my car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well for one your car is an automatic. Aside from the fact automatics simply don't make good choices for performance, they also don't hold as much power as a manual transmission and in practice can be very tempermental when saddled with a computer with a performance chip in it. This is how it was years ago, even with chips from respected performance industries. I doubt things have changed much, as even unmodified cars have gotten more complicated and tempermental themselves. I'd try to stay away from a performance chip except as a last resort, and concentrate on the usual mods, such as intake and exhaust. Chips don't generally do much good by themselves anyway.


----------



## The Big Puma (Jan 18, 2007)

I see what you mean, so I assume then that a chip on my car would be as asinine as me putting flowmasters on a station wagon?
I am in the process of purchasing a cold air intake, there seem to be several of them on line. I just don’t seem to find the difference between a generic intake as opposed to maybe a K&N filtering system...
Any suggestions?


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Installing a Performance ECU is not a bad idea. Most cars now adays are tuned fairly well from the factory, but there is always room for improvement. Automatics have come a LONG, LONG way from the slush boxes of yesteryear. Most guys running 10's and such in Z32s are running auto trannies with high rpm stall torgue converters. If you install a Performance ECU, Intake, and catback exhaust at the same time you will net some better numbers. Contact Z1 Motorsports for the more technical questions. They have been turning out some sick Z33s.

Here is the link to their site: www.300zx.com


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

He has a 350Z, anyway, so that site might not do him much good...... In any case, you can install intake and exhaust and reap significant performance benefits without resorting to a full scale expensive ECU replacement. That generally comes last, when the stock ECU is close to running beyond it's self-adjustability envelope.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The Big Puma said:


> I see what you mean, so I assume then that a chip on my car would be as asinine as me putting flowmasters on a station wagon?
> I am in the process of purchasing a cold air intake, there seem to be several of them on line. I just don’t seem to find the difference between a generic intake as opposed to maybe a K&N filtering system...
> Any suggestions?


There may be a couple HP difference between the major brands and the cheaper off brands, the choice as to which amount of money you'd rather spend is yours alone. I like K&N because I've used them for years and the systems work well. Anything NISMO will work best, as that's Nissans own performance division and as such is absolutely made specifically for your car. And I wouldn't laugh so much about Flowmasters on station wagons, I've seen quite a few. Don't forget they were the ultimate sleeper before SUVs came along. And then there was the '69 Olds Vista Cruiser with the 455. Most memorable I've seen was an LT1 swap into a '90's Caprice wagon complete with the T56 trans and factory Z28 LSD diff. But I digress........


----------



## The Big Puma (Jan 18, 2007)

hey man thanks for the advice, I found on-line the "Red line Power Chip" for my car. I am thinking of trying that one. I also have found some pretty sweet deals on cold air intakes on-line as well...I will probably go with a K&N system...


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> He has a 350Z, anyway, so that site might not do him much good...... In any case, you can install intake and exhaust and reap significant performance benefits without resorting to a full scale expensive ECU replacement. That generally comes last, when the stock ECU is close to running beyond it's self-adjustability envelope.



That site is not dedicated to 300zx's. It is Z1 Motorsports. Which if you follow mags at all, you will know is responsible for some of the sickest 350zs out right now. They have pretty much everything available to the 350z and the G35. Take a look at it.

Z1 Motorsports 350/G35 Division


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

js9krcr01040 said:


> Which if you follow mags at all


 Which I don't. I do sportbikes now, but I still come around to help out with the Z31 section and performance questions. I've been under the hood of most every make and model of car for over 20 years and I can pretty much tell you what's gonna work and what doesn't performance wise. There is no set upgrade path for any car, but pretty much anyone can tell you that the ECU is generally the last thing to get done...... You change that when you need more adjustability or go with a stand-alone system when you need more control.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Not trying to start a flame war here, but one of the 1st things in the Z32 is the ECU. There is a ton of potential locked away in there.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Thought it was intake/exhaust and then E.C.U. (JWT) for the 32's ... usually.

Z33's can do intake risers and plenums along with the aforementioned. The Procharger supercharger made really impressive gains, but the required E.C.U. re-flashing/dyno time was a PITA and expensive for a friend of mine. He was one of their first though and they should be able to get it right the first or second time by now.

It never really end$ - Z


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

js9krcr01040 said:


> Not trying to start a flame war here, but one of the 1st things in the Z32 is the ECU. There is a ton of potential locked away in there.


Only due to the fact there are limitations on the amount of boost it can sense before it sends the ECU into limp mode........ Same thing with the Supra TT. All you need to do is block the manifold sensor, problem solved. As far as fuel/air ratio and ignition timing, those things are generally optimized from the factory. You don't really need an ECU unless you are going all out and intend to operate well outside the performance envelope of the stock ECU for a significant length of time.


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

On newer cars they are optimized from the factory. (Which we are talking about the Z33) But in older models like the Supra and Z32 you can gain a ton of power from changing your ecu to one with a more agressive mapping. That is why a stage III Z32 (ECU, Intake, Exhaust) will net you 100hp bringing it to 400 crank hp.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

js9krcr01040 said:


> That site is not dedicated to 300zx's. It is Z1 Motorsports. Which if you follow mags at all, you will know is responsible for some of the sickest 350zs out right now. They have pretty much everything available to the 350z and the G35. Take a look at it.
> 
> Z1 Motorsports 350/G35 Division


I don't believe any mags. I rather see it myself and do my own research. 

That said, Z1 in the past has been shown to be les then par. even with the 350z guys (researched it). If you have had success with them then use them.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The Big Puma said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I currently own a 2003 350Z touring edition, and would like some suggestions as to how to go about adding a little umpff to my car. Its a five speed automatic with ZERO modifications. I was wondering if it would be prudent to start modifying it by installing some sort of performance chip to it. I am curious to hear some of your "expert" opinions on this matter. If it is possible please give me name and brands of all parts that you suggest being that I am relatively niave to all the mods available to my car.


I would recomend in this order,

1) Intake
2) Exhaust
3) UR Pulley
4) Plenum spacer
5) ECU

These are just bolt on mods that are DIY and together cost around $2250

Good luck!


----------



## The Big Puma (Jan 18, 2007)

awesome thanks for the advice!


----------

